# Whitebass or yellow bass?



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

I posted this pic in a report and someone informed me that these were yellow bass.

_"Just a FYI, im about 99% sure that what you have there were a mess of yellow bass and not white. The whites out of Spring Creek are very silver and the ones you have have a yellow tint, no tooth patch, and the dorsal fins are jointed and not seperated like a whites. 
It suprised me how many folks out there thought they were keeping whites when they really had yellows which do not have any size limits or bag limits."_

Are these whites or yellow bass?



















If they are yellow bass like that person told me, I need to keep more








And if this is the case, then I've been labeling on my threads wrong. It should say "yellow bass run"


----------



## SET THE HOOK!!! (Nov 8, 2006)

They Are White Bass Where Do You See Yellow On Them Keep Setten The Hook!!!!


----------



## wuzzup (Jun 22, 2005)

They look very white to me. The guy who told you that these are "yellow" is 99% wrong. Great job in locating them.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Whites for sure!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

http://www.wildlifedepartment.com/images/wbass.jpg

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images/view?back=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dyellow%2Bbass%2Bpicture%26ei%3DUTF-8&h=869&w=1887&imgcurl=www.catchphotorelease.com%2FYellowBass04212005.jpg&imgurl=www.catchphotorelease.com%2FYellowBass04212005.jpg&size=177.0kB&name=YellowBass04212005.jpg&rcurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.catchphotorelease.com%2Fyellowbass.htm&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.catchphotorelease.com%2Fyellowbass.htm&p=yellow+bass&type=jpeg&no=1&tt=8%2C905&fr=slv8-msgr


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Come on dude,I showed you the way to summerville HaHa nice WHITES jwcoop


----------



## megjur (Jan 4, 2006)

There are yellow bass in the Lake Houston system and you often catch them with the whites, but they run ALOT smaller and well..they're yellow.


----------



## youngfisher25 (Jun 22, 2006)

hey salt who informed you of this because when i was out there lasted weekend a fella told me the same thing but i knew what i was catching was white bass because i have caught yellow bass and they are ten times smaller then a white even if you catch a decent sized one


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

they are whites


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Yellow bass have a very distinct yellow color. I have heard people call white bass sand bass.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Im the guy, yep they are yellow bass per the TPWD identification chart as best I can tell by the pic, #1 identifying marking is the lack of tooth patch. Ill be out there Sunday and will take my digital camera to give you a side by side comparison of the 2 and how close they look.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_lf_t3200_086.pdf


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Friend called me at 930am, and he had already caught his limit. Said a nother man had caught his limit and waived him over to fish the same hole. Can you believe that, 2 limits before 10am. ****, i hate to work. Anyways the cool thing is that his buddy caught a blue catfish on the same chartreuse jig. 


Killa, thanks for the info, i would love to see the pic of the side by side comparison. I studied those links and pics and to tell you the truth it is hard to tell the difference unless I see a distinct yellow tint to them. Look forward to seeing the pics and report.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/wbass_diagrams.phtml

Take a look at this link and then you will be able to make the call on the water, the fish pictured are white bass. A stringer of yellow bass (aka bar fish in some places) of that size would be amazing. They raely reach more than 10", but are much better table fare than white bass. We used to fish for them with small pieces of cut bait and then send them up to the gates below the Livingston Dam on a hook and long rod for stripers before they were catagorized as game fish.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

After further research, I do think most of the ones I caught were white bass. Because if the were all yellow bass, I think I would be contending for a state record on the yellow bass since they dont grow to be that big. In either case, glad somebody brought up the topic and made me aware that there is a difference. 

Shad,

My offer to carry your fish up the muddy hill is still on the table. We just need to find a time and meet up.


----------



## FishBird (Jun 25, 2005)

i agree with yall those are a nice stringer of whites if those were yellows that would be a record class stringer


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

most defenetly. they are white the yellows are much smaller then that.


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Whites or yellows, great looking stringer!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

SaltH2oassisian. I might get a chance to go below the dam sometime this week, I'll be doing some saltwater drum fishing most of the time, but I love fishing in the tailrace at Livingston and would like to hit it at least once, especially if somebody else can carry those fat boys up the hill. I'll give you a holler if I get the chance to go.


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes sir they are whitbass. I dont know where this guy is getting his info but it is wrong. Just like everyone has said yellows are smaller and you can see the yellow tint on them.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Looking back at your photo I noticed that the fish were strung thru the bottom jaw. White bass are pretty tough on a stringer, but on days when it takes a while to catch a few, or if the weather is hot, the best way to stringer them is thru the bottom and top thin membrane between the lip and jaw. Strung this way they can continue to work their gills and breath well, when they are strung by the bottom only it juts their jaw and they can't work their gills. 
Have some fun while the run is on. I don't know the creek your fishing, but when the run starts to fade you can uausally still put a decent catch together by concentrating on ledges, and deep holes in a creek that holds stragglers. My favorite bait when the run starts to slow down is a live crawfish, peeld just like you were going to eat the tail. Curl the tail on a crappie hook and put a small split shot about a 12" above it and let it drift under the ledge or into a deep hole.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

100% whites


----------

